

GameQuery: javascript games with a jQuery plugin - babyshake
http://gamequery.onaluf.org/

======
bdfh42
Sorry to harp on about Google's Chrome but - compiled JavaScript is just what
you want to make JavaScript based games a practical proposition.

------
jcromartie
There is one major problem when it comes to writing games in JavaScript:
sound. Controlling sound _sucks_ in the browser. It's just about impossible to
get it working well for any kind of game.

------
jdavid
just ran this site again today, and the JS is far faster now.

